# Hiking Setup and Backpacks



## j-nord (Apr 21, 2016)

Does anyone do any significant hiking with a DSLR setup? Several hours at least. What backpacks are you using? What photo gear do you take? Hiking season is upon us so I thought I'd start a thread to discuss gear set ups. 

As a side note: It seems a lot of the big name camera bag companies make camera bags then throw shoulder straps on them and call them backpacks. They don't seem to have any of the ergonomics or features found in typical hiking day packs. 

I'll start.

Camera Gear:

I currently carry a 6D, 24-70 f4 IS, 300 f4 IS, spare battery, spare SD card, lens wipes, microfiber cloth, plastic grocery bags incase of rain showers. I just got a set of Kenko extension tubes that I might also start carrying for the 300 (at least the 36mm) 

Past lens combos have included:
- 17-40 + 70-300L
- 24 2.8 + 400 f5.6
- 24-70 f4 IS + 400 f5.6


Backpacks (with a little bit of a review regarding camera gear): 

Osprey Zealot 16 (16 liters) - Until recently I was this backpack which is designed for downhill/freeride mountain biking and I use it as my regular mountain bike backpack. I don't really mountain bike with my camera gear but this backpack doubled as a day hiking bag for the last year and a half. The large expandable external pocket works well for fitting a 300f4 (or 400f5.6 or similar) mounted on a DSLR + another standard zoom. There are 2 mesh water bottle pockets that can also hold lenses up to about the size of a 24-105 f4. I found this bag under sized for lengthy day hikes and not ideal when carrying all the camera gear mentioned. It's less comfortable with all that weight (plus water and snacks etc) since its not intended for that kind of weight. Usually when Hiking I have the 6D + 24-70f4 around my neck or in my hand anyway so it wasn't a big deal to stuff a 400f5.6 or similar.

Osprey Kode 32 (32 liter) - Recently got this backpack and love it. Only used it 2x so far. It's designed for ski or snowboard carry (it will probably see a little use for this - definitely snowshoes) so its comfortable with a lot more weight and it has lots of ways to external carry things like a tripod. There are 2 large compartments (and some smaller ones) either of which can easily fit some of those modular padded pouches/dividers. In fact there is a company that makes a camera/lens divider specifically for this backpack. The hip belt pouches are huge (can't be too big). I can fit the 24-70 f4 in one with out difficulty. You could easily fit 3-4 small primes and/or extension tubes or TCs between the 2 pockets if you wanted.


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 21, 2016)

I have two different Mindshift gear _rotation_ backpacks. They are amazing for hiking. Their main advantage is that you can rotate the hip belt, where the camera is, without taking the backpack of your back. You can get the camera out, take a picture, and have it back in the backpack, in less than 20 seconds. It's great. 

The channel shuttermuse on YouTube has many videos showing different backpacks, and many Mindshift packs.


----------



## slclick (Apr 21, 2016)

I use a Flipside Sport AW 15L with a 1 liter bladder. I'm only going out on 1- 1 1/2 hr hikes but it works very well. It has the rotation feature of the Mindshift (actually was the forerunner) but not the bulk.


----------



## d (Apr 21, 2016)

I took a Lowepro Fastpack 200 on a multi-hour hike up a mountain a week ago. I only had my small setup though, which is a Canon SL1 (100D), a couple of small lenses, and a Ricoh GR. GR tends to get used the most in that situation.

If I was planning on doing any serious hiking with my "proper" DSLR kit, i'd be having a closer look at Lowepro's new Whistler AW backpacks - they seem pretty well thought out and constructed.

F-stop gear also seems good and gets many positive reviews as well.

d.


----------



## slclick (Apr 21, 2016)

d said:


> I took a Lowepro Fastpack 200 on a multi-hour hike up a mountain a week ago. I only had my small setup though, which is a Canon SL1 (100D), a couple of small lenses, and a Ricoh GR. GR tends to get used the most in that situation.
> 
> If I was planning on doing any serious hiking with my "proper" DSLR kit, i'd be having a closer look at Lowepro's new Whistler AW backpacks - they seem pretty well thought out and constructed.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexB (Apr 22, 2016)

I highly recommend F-Stop Gear backpacks.

For hiking and other day trips I use the F-Stop Gear Guru with a F-Stop Gear Pro Small ICU. It contains my 6D, 16-35 F/4L, 70-300 F/4-5.6L, Lee Filter Holder and several 100x100mm filters, basic lens and filter cleaning equipment, remote timer and some other small things like batteries, memory cards etc.

On each side there is a slot for a water bottle or similar item. I stick my tripod into one of these slots and use a F-Stop Gear Gate Keeper to secure the top of my tripod to the pack. I have a very light tripod, so side mounting is fine.

The backpack also have decent room for any other items that I want to bring. It has a dedicated pouch for a hydration bladder which is very nice.

I don't like to use the hip belt because the backpack is so light, so I just clip it backwards around the backpack and it's out of the way completely.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2016)

For actual hiking (as opposed to walkarounds, even long ones), I eschew photo backpacks. Rather, I use individual Lowepro Lens Cases for lenses (damn them for discontinuing the 1W without an equivalent replacement in their new DxL sizing – it's the perfect size for so many lenses w/hood, fortunately I have two). The body goes in a LensCoat neoprene BodyBag Pro (I have body-only which works for with the shorty-40 'body cap' and the one for body + standard zoom which works with up to my 24-70/2.8). Those all go in a good internal frame pack with other relevant items (water pump, food, clothing, etc).


----------



## d4mike (Apr 22, 2016)

I have a Lowepro 400, but then found a slightly used Fstop Loka. It is so comfortable to wear, and fits in the overhead bin on a airplane.

If I had to do it over and to carry a bit more, like a jacket, I'd go for the Fstop Anja.

In the Fstop I carry, (depending on weather) rain cover, snack bars, water, hat, gloves, bugspray, flashlight, headlamp, batteries, four filters, cable release, camera strap, 6D, 24-70, 15-30, 70-200 f4, 150 macro, a Feisol tripod and either the BH-50 ballhead or the multi row pano head. I can also pack the 100-400 but I never carry everything, it just depends on the mission.


----------



## dcm (Apr 22, 2016)

This really depends on how much hiking you plan to do, how far you plan to go, and the environment you are hiking in. My photography in the Colorado Rockies takes me on some serious mountain day hikes (16 hours, 15 miles round trip, 3000+ ft elevation gain, destinations above 13,000 ft) as well as shorter hikes (few hours, few miles, and few hundred feet of elevation gain). Afternoon thunder showers are normal. The camera gear is just part of the payload that I factor into the weight/volume I need. I hike solo on less traveled trails so I have some emergency gear to spend the night if something goes wrong and I'm far from the trailhead. My other gear usually exceeds my camera carry on longer hikes. 

My DSLR carry depends on what I want to shoot - peaks, streams, lakes, panoramas, etc. and can include a 6D, wide angle (17-40 or 11-24), normal (35, 40 or 50), telephoto (70-200 f4 or f2.8, or 100-400), and possibly the 8-15 fisheye, along with some accessories and a tripod. When I want to go light and fast I'll carry a combination of M/M3, 11-22, 22, 55-200, SY 8 fisheye, accessories and mini tripod. Some times I carry a bit of each so my load can vary quite a bit. I can use a smaller pack when carrying only the M setup. I usually plan my trip and minimize my carry if I can. 

I use packs of various sizes designed for backpacking / mountaineering rather than camera packs. Just like shoes, not all packs fit the same. I'd recommend trying a variety of packs from different companies to see which fits your body best. A outdoor store like REI which has a good selection to choose from and helpful staff to measure your pack size and show you how to load and adjust it can be very useful. Camera gear is a lot denser than anything else in the pack so weight, not size is your biggest concern. I never try carry a pack at its weight limit or bursting at the seams. I prefer 50-75% of max load for comfort - you need to load the pack suspension, but not overload it. 

I use a brand (Gregory) that I found the most comfortable fit for my torso. The Ospreys are nice too - they just don't fit me as well. I use an 18L for a partial M carry but never for a DSLR. I use a 30L for a full M or small DSLR carry. A 45L handles my normal DSLR carry. I've got some Gura Gear inserts and large zip lock bags to protect the gear in the pack. 

These days I prefer to keep my gear in the pack until I reach my destination(s) and only carry what I'll need to lighten the load. I can usually go back with a different setup. I've tried and given up on most of the external carry options over the years. I do use a peak design clip on the pack strap for the M/11-22 or S100 if I plan to shoot a lot along the way to document the trail or capture places for future photo ops. I wouldn't carry a DSLR this way (I tried). I also gave up on straps a while ago, the dynamics of a swinging load was not compatible with my hiking style, particularly if I'm using poles or scrambling up the rocks above tree line. I often hike to several destinations during the day and don't mind a short break to catch my breath, get a drink/snack and get my camera out of the pack when I stop at a location. It gives me time to look around and plan my shot (I'm an old film shooter) while I'm getting set up. 

There are always impromptu opportunities when wildlife appears along the trail. Being able to access your gear quickly can be beneficial. I keep my camera primed and ready to go at the top of my pack, usually with a telephoto zoom mounted for these occasions. I can quickly slip off my pack, pull the camera out and start shooting. I captured a marmot on some rocks along the trail while another gentleman with a loaded camera pack was still mounting his lens. The marmot disappeared before he got off his first shot. I can deal with a few missed opportunities from not having my camera available all of the time. 

A few years back I took an AIARE Level 1 Avalanche Safety class in Rocky Mountain National Park. A photographer/videographer accompanied us to shoot the activity. He carried a large mountaineering pack with professional camera/video gear in hard cases along with his other gear - on skis. It probably influenced my direction a bit.


----------



## d (Apr 22, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Do not use:
> Lowepro Fastpack 200



?


----------



## NancyP (Apr 22, 2016)

Get the pack that fits you. I have a very short torso length and need to buy women's sized small or children's adjustable packs. I have an Osprey Ariel 55 L for camping and a (new) Gregory Jade 38 L for a substantial day hike and camera pack. I bought the Jade specifically to accommodate the medium and large shallow F-stop inserts - took the inserts into the REI store, explained need for a panel-access pack (top loading only no good). The fitter pulled out several, I tried harness fit with the usual sandbags to weight, then tried the camera insert. I had been planning to get a smaller Osprey, but the new models had a different frame that made using the inserts difficult. Cameras are heavy. Water is heavy. You need both. It is good to walk around with the weighted pack of interest in the store for half an hour, bend over, walk up and down stairs, squat, etc and see how much the pack shifts around and how comfortable the harness feels.

I started out with a no-name camera-specific backpack only useful for storage. I then tried the F-stop Satori ~ 60 L pack with different-sized camera inserts, thinking that I could use it for a camping pack with a medium sized insert. Bad move, I hadn't ever bought a "real" hiking/camping pack and didn't realize how much the fit of the harness affects comfort at the end of the day. The torso length of that Satori turned out to be about 4 inches too long for me, and there really wasn't a good way to compensate with strap adjustments.


----------



## retroreflection (Apr 22, 2016)

I spend a week or two each year in the Rockies, hike in and set up a camp, then wander around from there. I take a MILC with one zoom because the gun is heavy enough. Daily load carried could cover a DSLR with a few long lenses and tripod. Each day is from before sunrise to after sunset, with a nap after lunch if I can find some dry ground.
I use a Kifaru frame pack with the camera stowed in a water resistant and cushioned bag. When properly adjusted there is a gap between the shoulder straps and my shoulders - all of the weight is borne by my hips. Even my rifle is attached to that, in front for easy access. This pack certainly doesn't end fatigue, but it is easier to take when your back and shoulders are free. I think you've found a good pack when you can really pass the load directly onto your hips. I don't believe any of the camera bag manufacturers understand this.

I would like a more rapid access to the camera, but the limited battery life demands rationing anyway. On non-hunting hikes I would like to have a rapid acess, water resistant pouch on the front straps/belt. I haven't found or made that.


----------



## slclick (Apr 22, 2016)

Backpacking implies overnight(s) thus non photo gear, clothes, food water. The pack should be non photo. 
Hiking implies coming back within an hour to a few hours. The range of packs suitable are mind boggling.


----------



## steepjay (Apr 22, 2016)

As has been observed, backpacking = overnight for me... I have a MacPac 65L pack that carries tent, sleeping bag, mat, stove, food, and a few other bits and pieces. I have a strong 5mm cord strung on my 6D / 16-35f4 and that hangs off my pack via a carabiner. If the weather turns bad, it goes into a dry bag.

For day hiking, f-stop Loka (now part of the ultralight series). If I was shopping today it would probably be a Tilopa, they've made some nice changes. In any case, f-stop has proper pack suspension and feels like a real backpack.


----------



## drob (Apr 22, 2016)

Haven't tried this set up but it's on my to-buy list...

Local PNW company that has some nice day packs.

Check it out...
http://paxispax.com/


----------



## yablonsky (Apr 22, 2016)

I have tried many photo bags. Many! The downside of all was the missing carrying system. Now I have found a hiking backpack, which has a photo compartment: Jack Wolfskin Rucksack Acs Photo Pack Pro, 30 L. We have the same size backpack without photo compartment from Jack Wolfskin and both have the same carrying system. There is not much additional space above the photo compartment, but it will store something to drink and a jacket. I'm happy with this new backpack. I will take it to Patagonia next year for hiking. I will carry my 5D2 with the 24-70 and my 70-300.


----------



## andrei1989 (Apr 22, 2016)

i am seriously thinking about the mindshift rotation for hiking but i am not sure between the panorama and the trail. my usual gear for hiking is just the 70d body with the sigma 17-70 and i will get the 10-18 stm but not more, as the people i go with are not into photography and i wouldn't make them wait for me to change lenses..

i saw the review of the trail on shuttermuse and the guy put a 5d3 with 24-70 on its side inside the belt section. would my 70d fit vertically there?
would the panorama fit the above mentioned plus a 70-210 2.8?


----------



## NorbR (Apr 22, 2016)

Another vote for the f-stop Loka UL, for day hikes. Highly recommended. 

My photographic setup usually consists of my 6D and my M3, with a wide angle lens on one and a telephoto on the other. Usually, I do wide angle on the M (the oh-so-good EF-M 11-22mm) and tele on the 6D (EF 70-200mm f/4 IS in the past, but I've changed to a 70-300L this winter, haven't had a chance to take it to the mountains yet, though). On some occasions I've done the opposite, 16-35 f/4 on the 6D and EF-M 55-200mm on the M (but I'm just not entirely convinced by that latter lens).


----------



## candc (Apr 22, 2016)

i really like the f-stop satori for weekend long backcountry trips with a dslr kit. it uses a regular back pack frame and is good for strapping your tent, snowshoes and other stuff to the outside.


----------



## jma5terj (Apr 22, 2016)

They don't have a US distributor anymore that I know of, but Aarn Packs makes the perfect packs for quick-drawing a camera. They basically have a pair of modular bags that are part of the main shoulder straps (but have stays that distribute their weight to the hip belt). They have a couple of camera-specific models. I've carried a 50D plus a 70-300L, a 10-22, a 100L, and accessories with it all immediately accessible on the front of my body (the rest of my gear goes in the traditional portion of the pack). Aarn packs include water-proof bags for everything as well.


----------



## RGF (Apr 22, 2016)

candc said:


> i really like the f-stop satori for weekend long backcountry trips with a dslr kit. it uses a regular back pack frame and is good for strapping your tent, snowshoes and other stuff to the outside.



I am intrigued by the F-stop line. I have my idea on a Tipola. Too bad their distribution is so poor in the US. I live in Chicago and there is no where I can check them out. Mostly want for equipment and day hikes. No overnight backpacks.


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 22, 2016)

andrei1989 said:


> i am seriously thinking about the mindshift rotation for hiking but i am not sure between the panorama and the trail. my usual gear for hiking is just the 70d body with the sigma 17-70 and i will get the 10-18 stm but not more, as the people i go with are not into photography and i wouldn't make them wait for me to change lenses..
> 
> i saw the review of the trail on shuttermuse and the guy put a 5d3 with 24-70 on its side inside the belt section. would my 70d fit vertically there?
> would the panorama fit the above mentioned plus a 70-210 2.8?



With the Panorama, I can fit a 5Ds with a 24-70 f/2.8LII, and the 16-35 f/4LIS in the hipbelt compartment. Often I pack my 100-400LII attached to the 7DII in the upper compartment, plus dry clothing, food and water. A tripod can easily be attached on the outside.

I can promise you, that the carrying comfort is on par with a good hiking pack. Trust me, I own four Osprey packs and an Arctery'x pack. 

The Panorama isn't very big, so if you are 6 feet or taller, it might feel small. 

The rotation Pro 180 is expensive, but gives you more room, and should fit taller persons very well. I went hiking for 5 days in Patagonia with it, carrying 5Ds, 7DII, 24-70f2.8LII, 16-35F4LIS, and 100-400LII, a tripod and all the clothes and personal items I needed for all five days. It was heavy, but the carrying comfort was excellent. Mindshift is the way to go!


----------



## NWPhil (May 2, 2016)

As others already said - backpacking= overnight and maybe more than one day.
So, the priorities: survival, meaning you pack properly for a backpacking outing (sounds that you know what this means) and compromise some comfort or luxury items in favor of photo gear - replacing with ultra light gear works too if conditions allow.
The gear will go in neoprene wraps, pouches or soft case enclosed units, like the ICUs from F-Stop (there are cheaper versions)
while on the trail - depending on terrain, you might b able to be comfortable with a strap, better yet if a slide type. Other option is the harness holster type (Cotton carrier for instance) or a dedicated (and bulky) pouch.
Consider carrying a P&S as a snapshot machine along the way instead

all the other packs are borderline hacks - meant to be camera gear bags for walk around town, or short distance away from the car parked at the TH, "modified" to look like a true backpack (meaning they don't fit, lack proper features, are heavier and absurdly more expensive)
There is no substitute to a true fit, and only a true backpack gives you that. You might as well look into 55l and/or a bit bigger capacity bag, so you will have extra room, and a pack that can handle a heavier load.
Yes, gear access will be compromised, but not your comfort and ability to accomplish your backpacking adventure


ps: I use:
a gregory targhee 45 for day hikes with gear
the Osprey Atmos 65l for backpack - allows to carry 2-3 lenses and tripod with some compromises
a (gone away brand) P1 Photobackpacker for heavy hauls in short (less than 10 miles) day trips
a few other bags for around town/short distance on groomed trail


----------



## Mikehit (May 2, 2016)

Having backpacked in the Himalayas, NZ and Indonesia I would recommend for a multi-day walk buying a backpack for hiking first and then select the one that offers ways of carrying your camera gear. 
FWIW, I had my SLR in a holster bag and when the backpack was on, I put the strap of the holster bag round my neck, put both arms through the strap and shrugged the strap backwards until it was was resting on the harness straps of the rucksack - no weight on the shoulders or neck. The camera was readily accessible and protected from the elements and the relatively low weight of the camera (compared to the backpack) meant it did not feel unbalanced. Worked for me.


----------



## docfrance (May 2, 2016)

My long day pack, that also doubles as an excellent carry-on bag for airlines is a Mountainsmith Borealis. It does a great job of protecting my gear, has a rain fly, slot for a water bladder AND a laptop, tripod attachment points, etc. The waist and shoulder straps are more like a real backpack and the zipout on the lower compartment for lenses makes it easy for my hiking partner to help me swap out lenses fairly quickly. I carried it on an 8-day climb of Kilimanjaro and it held up very, very well.
http://mountainsmith.com/camera/borealis-2014.html


----------



## j-nord (May 2, 2016)

slclick said:


> Backpacking implies overnight(s)





steepjay said:


> As has been observed, backpacking = overnight for me...





NWPhil said:


> As others already said - backpacking= overnight and maybe more than one day.



Although I agree with you guys, 'backpacking' means overnight or multi-day (and less camera gear), I'm not sure where this backpacking talk is coming from?


----------



## j-nord (May 2, 2016)

My take on some of the backpacks mentioned:

f-stop - look like high quality packs and I did look at them pretty closely (online), they have some nice features but the straps look sub par and the prices are pretty obscene. I seriously doubt they can compete comfort or value wise with real backpacks. I certainly wouldn't take a chance on them unless I had money to burn.

Mind shift - the only promising looking DSLR orient backpacks I've seen but not promising enough I'd gamble on them with out taking them for a test run. Prices are also very high. The rotation system looks nice for a very lightweight and small day pack but if you have any significant load in the back pack, the hip belt doesn't look like its going to take the load off your shoulders.

Lowe pro - no, maybe for carrying your gear from your house to your car and back...


----------



## j-nord (May 2, 2016)

steepjay said:


> have a strong 5mm cord strung on my 6D / 16-35f4 and that hangs off my pack via a carabiner.


Can you elaborate? I'm interested in how you have this strung up. Im always looking for a new way to carry my camera for super easy access. I haven't yet opted for the camera case mounted to the hip belt route. Ive thought about hanging the camera from the 2 shoulder straps, sitting near the middle of my chest or a shoulder strap mount system.


----------



## JPAZ (May 2, 2016)

FWIW, as others have said it all depends on the trip and the kit. I have done multi-day Himalaya treks with a Loka. I'll have a Thinktank holster on my chest (used to hang it on the shoulder strapos but now have a TT harness that I put on before slinging the pack over my shoulders) with a DSLR and something like a 24-105 or 24-70 there ready to use. I bring batteries, cards, and either a 17-40 / 16-24 or prime and something long (70-200 f/4 IS) in the pack. In fairness, I do these big trips with support so I don't need to haul my tent or cooking gear or most of the food, just my personal things and water and snacks each day.

For less trying adventures or Grand Canyon day trekking, I use an Osprey daypack, a Digital Holster and either put another lens in the top of the pack or hang it in a Lowepro lenscase off the strap. I picked up a Kiboko 22L+ on sale last year but have not used it for hiking. It is great for carrying a big kit but one needs to bring layers, water and other supplies besides photo gear.


----------



## Vern (May 2, 2016)

I backpack with a DanaDesign (since bought out by K2) Terrapin X internal frame pack that fits me like a glove. IMO, a real backpacking outfit is key to successfully lugging much gear around the wilderness if you are camping. Per other's comments, I haven't seen a camera oriented pack (and I have one of the big Lowepro ones) be comfortable enough for real backpacking. I use the Lowepro for day hikes. It is better at keeping all the camera gear neat, protected and in order, but with my DanaDesign pack I can carry camera gear, food, a tent, sleeping bag etc and be comfortable (but very, very slow). 

I have recently reduced my camera gear when backpacking to a single body (5DIII or 1Dx depending on photo ops - I'm likely to get a 5Ds R before my next landscape trip) and 2 lenses - the 24-70 2.8 II and the 100-400 II plus a 1.4XIII. This plus a tripod, extra batteries, filters is enough when backpacking. (Although, I'm tempted to add the 11-24 as well before my next trip.) 

For access while packing in, I hang my tripod w mounted camera and lens off a large S-hook hung from a position over my right shoulder (tripod is upright and my camera at shoulder height). I can effortlessly take shots while walking w/o disengaging the tripod or take it off when needed for stability/panos etc. With this setup, I don't have to give up quick shots while carrying everything and the weight of the camera/tripod is distributed to the high-quality belt and not my shoulders. I attach a pic where my pack is the green and black one to the right. This was after a great hike around the Syncline loop at Islands in the Sky. A bit scary in places (pic 2), but I had no problems with all my gear (actually carried much more on this occasion - included the 300 2.8II for wildlife, but my sons and a friend helped w other items). I'm no hulk (old guy w the whitening beard on the left), so a good pack makes a huge difference.


----------



## NWPhil (May 5, 2016)

Hey Vern, thanks for your insights - could you post a more detailed picture showing your setup?
seems that was not on in last picture, and would really like to know how to replicate it - that is, if you don't mind 
Thanks
Phil


----------



## Vern (Oct 28, 2016)

NWPhil said:


> Hey Vern, thanks for your insights - could you post a more detailed picture showing your setup?
> seems that was not on in last picture, and would really like to know how to replicate it - that is, if you don't mind
> Thanks
> Phil



Hi Phil - my sincere apologies for missing your question for ~6 months. This site is quirky about showing replies to posts and I just stumbled across yours. I don't have a pic of my setup, but would be happy to post one if it still of any interest. I will check back on this post ;-)


----------

